

Ask HN: on H4 visa for 5 years did nothing. now starting up - nonexistent

I am on H4 visa for 5 years and I practically did nothing. Not because I did not wanted to but because I had the responsibility to take care of my children. Now I have an idea and I want to build up on the idea but I don&#x27;t even know people here forget getting intro to angel. Should I even dare to go ahead with my idea ? If yes, How can I build my network from scratch ? I live in Mid-south.
======
ewinters123
I would say move to San Francisco, but you've got kids. Stay where you are and
just start networking your balls off, I would start with any free tech related
events you can find. You'll probably get a good idea pretty quickly whether or
not your idea is worth pursuing simply by getting out there and talking about
it.

